

Generating domain names using Markov Chains - codeismightier
http://codeismightier.com/2008/10/generating-domain-names/

======
kanny96
The new Web 2.0-esqe (or dare i say Web 3.0-esqe) nomenclature is dominated by
"double-vowels" (Wii, xumii, mobee) or "vowel-combos" (cuil) not often found
in normal english. So this approach will not succeed in giving you a really
innovative name. Probably you need to perturb the Markov-chain to achieve that
or waste a lot of free time digging your cognitive faculty!

~~~
opal
But those names suck.

~~~
rudyfink
Yeah, but you have to remember that those names will affect the perception of
similar names. The Wii, for example, being a monster hit is going to affect
the way people perceive names.

------
jbyers
"Chattly.com Beat you to it"

Registered 10/19. Nice. :)

------
jwilliams
As an aside - Markov Chains are a key tool in Bioinformatics (Hidden Markov
Models).

------
callmeed
Very cool ... but I don't want the code, I just want a web app to generate
names for me (and check that the domain is available, of course).

C'mon, where's markovr.com?

~~~
mseebach
I used the tool to make the name markovable, got the domain and made this:
<http://www.markovable.net>

~~~
marketer
Keep that site up :) It's a great tool.

------
jbyers
All this script needs is the bulk-whois gateway on the other end. But
seriously, anyone know of a whois service who allows free high-volume lookups?

~~~
there
don't bother with whois; query the root/gtld nameservers for a valid NS record
for the domain to see if it's registered. dns is much quicker and nobody's
going to shut you down for using it.

------
codeismightier
You guys killed my server! (256 slice) I can't even ssh into it now!

~~~
gduffy
Does the web console (at manage.slicehost.com) still work?

~~~
codeismightier
Yep. Thanks for the suggestion. After I logged in I realized that Apache was
basically in an infinite loop where it kept trying to create new child
processes but those where instantly being killed because of a lack of memory.
After a hard reset it seems to be working now.

------
vaksel
someone should make this a web app.

------
kingkongrevenge
Silly python people always writing lots of code. This should be, like, 15
lines.

[http://search.cpan.org/~rclamp/Algorithm-
MarkovChain-0.06/li...](http://search.cpan.org/~rclamp/Algorithm-
MarkovChain-0.06/lib/Algorithm/MarkovChain.pm)

~~~
ashleyw
It'd be nice to include the actual library:

[http://search.cpan.org/src/RCLAMP/Algorithm-
MarkovChain-0.06...](http://search.cpan.org/src/RCLAMP/Algorithm-
MarkovChain-0.06/lib/Algorithm/MarkovChain.pm)

…so, 165+15 = 180 lines total?

~~~
kingkongrevenge
Try closer to something like 800 lines in the library. It comes with demos, a
test suite, etc. And I think you're skipping the base class in your naive
count.

I'm not really sure how the line count of a library is relevant to anything?

~~~
schtog
For pretty obvious reasons?

    
    
      import generating-domain-names as gds
    
      print gds.genName()
    

2 lines of code to do Markov-chain-generating doaminnames!

